# First Panerai... torn between 44mm and 42mm



## that_h_guy (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey guys! My first post here.

I'm after a Panerai and visited a local AD to try out some models. I really cannot decide between a 44mm or 42mm case size. I'm not too concerned with the price difference or resale value. I've took some pictures and I'd love to know the popular opinion of which size suits my wrist the best as I see pros and cons for both sizes. The GMT model in the pics is the 44mm case. The 44 looks good in the mirror shot, but from own-eye view the lugs appear to overhang and will need a shorter aftermarket leather strap as with the last hole is still too loose.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

42 looks great. 44 does look a little too large IMO


----------



## Viper-FFM (Aug 19, 2018)

Would definitely go 44mm or 47mm. You will soon regret not getting the bigger, more hirsotically correct one once you dig in deeper into it!


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

42 mm looks good. But it’s not the usual Panerai size. 

Try a 44 mm Bettarini case. It may fit and look much better than this big 1950 case. 



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The 42mm size looks better on your wrist.


----------



## that_h_guy (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow those were some fast replies! Thanks all. 

I'm new to Panerai and had no idea of another case variant. I'll look into it. Does the Bettarini case have shorter lugs?


----------



## dredzz (Apr 7, 2018)

Go for 44 ! It looks very good on your wrist IMO. 42 is too small and you'll regret it I think.


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

that_h_guy said:


> Wow those were some fast replies! Thanks all.
> 
> I'm new to Panerai and had no idea of another case variant. I'll look into it. Does the Bettarini case have shorter lugs?


The case itself is smaller.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 1950 case does wear a lot bigger, esp in auto wind form.

I think on your wrist size the 42 looks more proportionate though, and would be my advice.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

42 and who cares what the typical Panerai size should be like I have seen argued here. 42 fits you very well and that is what I have in mind for mine as well.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

42mm looks better,in addition to 44mm bettarini case,do try regular 45mm radiomir as well as they do fit smaller than 44mm 1950 case,especially the ones with P900x movements


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

I think the 42mm looks better on your wrist, but the difference is minimal IMO. As someone who struggled with this very same debate, and ended up first buying a 42mm and then later a 44mm, all I can really suggest is that ultimately, buy whichever you feel looks best on you and whichever you would feel most confident wearing. I've had people say "damn that's a big watch" while wearing each of mine, but nobody has ever said they didn't look good.


----------



## that_h_guy (Aug 19, 2018)

All right, thanks guys! I'm still in two minds about sizing so I'll try out some more models when I get a chance. I prefer the curves and styling of the 1950 case to the newer Bettarini tuna-can case. 

If anyone else is reading this thread and is in the same boat considering Panerais my wrist is 16cm/6.3inches in circumference, 5cm wide. Info might be useful to you.


----------



## Paister (May 2, 2018)

42 in my opinion - looking at how the lugs on the 44 are already hanging in the air!


----------



## wallypop (Jul 9, 2018)

normal is 44mm


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

42mm. panerais wear larger in general due to case shape and looks more proportional to your wrist. I have small wrists and have no regrets going 42mm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOak215 (Sep 24, 2014)

My vote is for which ever one feels better on the wrist. I went in several times to try it on and finally settled on PAM00531 which is 44mm. My wrist is roughly the size of yours but love the presence it had. Either way, sounds like you are in a win/win situation.

Good luck!


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Viper-FFM said:


> Would definitely go 44mm or 47mm. You will soon regret not getting the bigger, more hirsotically correct one once you dig in deeper into it!


Actually 47 is historically correct. 44 wasn't created until 1993?

I've been wearing the 44 mm size since 2001 and never had the urge to move up to 47 mm as 44 looks right for my wrist

DON


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Buy what you think looks best on your wrist as your the one that has to wear it

DON


----------



## kelticSide (Jan 15, 2017)

My vote goes to the new 42mm size. 

I feel for casual or even dress it allows more functional wear. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and I really am liking this new model in 42mm.

Best of luck to you OP on this one let us know which way you go with some posted pics.

Check out the new 1950 PAM682 42mm model., the bezel brings it up a notch IMOP


----------



## Socal Sam (Sep 16, 2018)

I have a 44mm sub and like the size and heft but I think a 42mm sub like the PAM 682 and 684 (bucket list) would do very nicely. If you are restless, 44mm size could be an easier trade out.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Either one should be great wouldn’t think that the difference between a 42 or 44 would be that big. I agree which ever one wears more comfortable is the right choice but I would go bigger. 44 isn’t that big given it’s a PAM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail (Sep 26, 2013)

I have 42,44 and 47 (1523,320, 424). Purchase what you enjoy!


----------



## Leogilbi (May 11, 2017)

42 looks better on your wrist.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

42mm for me. I have just pull the trigger for a PAM1392


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> 42 and who cares what the typical Panerai size should be like I have seen argued here. 42 fits you very well and that is what I have in mind for mine as well.


Well said, all this "historical" nonsense gets on my tits. I'm considering a 722 which I tried on last week and on my wrist it was the perfect size, balance and fit.


----------



## eonflux (Aug 14, 2007)

I vote 44


----------



## Junior1 (Dec 3, 2014)

IMO the 42mm fits you perfect. But go with what feels better on you.

If you want to stay true to basics go with the 44mm if you ever plan to flip it as it would sell easier.

My wrist is about 7.0"-7 1/4" and I wear a 44mm Destro without issue. That being said, everyone also knows I'm wearing it too because it stands out (but that's what it was designed to do)

I've actually been contemplating a 40mm myself just because it has a subtle look to it. 
Actually if you think about it, Panerai, Breitling, and IWC have downsized this year. The PAMs now come in 38mm and IWC reduced the Top Gun from 46mm to 44mm. Whether its just catering to the market or trend foresight remains to be seen though...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

What would people do if only the original historic 47mm was available?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Funny thing about Panerai is...47mm actually fits better than 44 or the smaller sizes as 47mm case have better spread that made its center of gravity closer to the wrist in comparison to the smaller cases


----------



## krakle (Sep 29, 2015)

Go 44.

I use to waste so much previous time battling between 40 vs 42 then 42 vs 44 and then 44 vs 47 on watches. Take the dive. I have a 47 with no regrets and now I wouldn't think twice about getting a 44.


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

I have just under 7” wrist, about 6 7/8 and over the years I’ve owned a 312, 320, and then got the thinner 1312. It was better on the wrist but still thick. I just traded it for a 42mm PAM1329 and it will be here today, I’ll let you know if I like it or made a mistake but I’m thinking it’s going to be the one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Love the bigger 44mms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmilli (May 10, 2017)

They are both nice, but the 42mm size looks best for your wrist.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

42mm 337 on my 6.75" wrist. the Rads L-L are less due to the wire lugs.
it's perfect for me. 44mm is just too much for me. also, the manual wind
Pams are thinner & hug the wrist better.


----------



## ocN55 (Aug 29, 2018)

Definitely think OP can fit the 44mm


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

42mm Radiomir is, in my opinion, the best Panerai made.








vintageguy said:


> View attachment 13690661
> 
> 42mm 337 on my 6.75" wrist. the Rads L-L are less due to the wire lugs.
> it's perfect for me. 44mm is just too much for me. also, the manual wind
> Pams are thinner & hug the wrist better.


----------



## timastyle (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm with the 42mm group. Looks right on your wrist.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I've had a 42mm pam 392 and 44mm 233. I thought the 233 wore very large so I sold it. The 392 was great but i flipped it for something else. Now I have a 44mm PAM 176 titanium. It's the best of the 3. The 44mm Bettarini case wears better than either of the 1950s cases. Even better than the 42mm.


----------



## jaychief (Sep 12, 2012)

Panerai 320 no question


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

At 6.3" your wrists are even smaller than mine, and I find 42mm to be borderline excessive. Clearly my tastes in watches lean toward the casual/dress side.


----------

